# Spencer or Wellington ice fishing?



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone been on the ice yet? How is the ice, and fishing?


----------



## Bear1714 (Sep 29, 2017)

Was at Spencer Saturday, Ice was 3 1/2" to 4" thick. Fished north side caught a lot of dink gills and couple crappie.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds about right for Spencer. If anyone ventures to Wellington I would spud cautiously. Not as shallow as Spencer. As far as fish quality I think Wellington would be your best bet. Spencer hasn't been the same since that fish kill.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

I looked at Wellington Friday afternoon on the way back from buying bait. 3 or 4 open spots from the geese, and the ice that was there was spotty at best. Had my spud but was obvious it wasn't worth checking yet. I'm sure the recent snow and these winds didn't help at all. And for sure, walk out 10 yards and can easily be in 20 ft depths.

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> Sounds about right for Spencer. If anyone ventures to Wellington I would spud cautiously. Not as shallow as Spencer. As far as fish quality I think Wellington would be your best bet. Spencer hasn't been the same since that fish kill.


I agree. Have not fished it since the fish kill. Wellington always gives quality fish.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I was last at Spence a bit over a week ago. From what has been said above, it sounds like not much ice had been added. Hopefully the quality of it has? I only ice fished Spencer once since the fish kill and got just dinks. As well, the weeds on the north side were terrible. But that was a couple of winters ago. 

As for Wellington...I’ve not checked it out this season. Sounds like it needs quite a bit more time to get that southern shore firmed up. Those geese will keep the north section open for a while. So, even if/when the south shore is ready, you likely won’t be able to venture too far north. Definitely better quality fish here, but you have to work hard for them sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

1MoreKast said:


> Sounds about right for Spencer. If anyone ventures to Wellington I would spud cautiously. Not as shallow as Spencer. As far as fish quality I think Wellington would be your best bet. Spencer hasn't been the same since that fish kill.


I didnt think Spencer was much good before the fishkill imo. All dinks.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

You guys ever try New London ?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

matticito said:


> I didnt think Spencer was much good before the fishkill imo. All dinks.


There’s quite some truth to that. The crappies declined for quite awhile. On occasion you could catch some nice slabs but it was a lot of sorting. The channel cat and bass fishing was sensational. It just hasn’t been right for awhile.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

FlyFishRich said:


> You guys ever try New London ?


I have not but it always intrigued me. Would love for some to chime in on it.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Well my sister's ex would always take his vacation on the first week of May and he would drift fish with worm harnesses and bring home a few eyes every day. My middle son goes up there to catfish but doesn't have much look. I've seen some nice small mouth come out of there as well. Nothing I can tell you about ice fishing though....Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

matticito said:


> I didnt think Spencer was much good before the fishkill imo. All dinks.


I've caught some decent crappie there, but it's been a while...some good bluegill as well...but ya gotta go through a lot of smaller fish.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

FlyFishRich said:


> You guys ever try New London ?


Tried one time a number of years ago...skunked...wouldn't mind trying again at some point.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to fish New London quite often, but its been 5 or 6 years.. New London is very clear. Some nice reefs to fish. The wind there can be pretty strong and have watched a few shanties become kites. I've caught some nice size perch there but never more than half a dozen. The walleyes I have caught there were not impressive. Very skinny. Seems the forage base was lacking. In my opinion Wellington is a better fishery. 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

angler, glad you mentioned the wind up there, it does get crazy windy there. I was in a 12ft vbottom one day years ago and the lake had white caps and I had brown streaks in my pants lol lol...


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

I remember days like that myself Rich. Hoping that 12 volt battery didn't die as the wind surfers flew by on thier rigs. More years ago than I hate to admit. Lol

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Swung by Wellington Upground today, sign posted stating unsafe ice. Did see one hole drilled a few feet from shore on the south side by handicap parking by ramp, but did not get out of my truck. Not sure if there were other holes drilled, the ice looked a little sketchy and only had a couple people around sled riding the hill. Figured best not to chance it.
then over to Spencer, saw a couple holes drilled by boat ramp and the docks, again not sure how many holes were drilled and froze over, but not liking the cracks radiating from those suspected holes. Again, nobody around, but did drill one hole next to the boat ramp and would lucky to be 3” or so of ice. Also those holes had cracks radiating from them. Most ice was white with the cracks appearing to be clear ice.


----------

